# Best Laker PF of all time???



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So there was this other thread that asks you to make the best best all time starting 5 for you team. While I was doing this I noticed that PF is the one position that we didn't have a "top 50 player all time" in (i know, life is rough). So I wanted opinions...Who is the best ever PF for the Lakers, oh one more thing...Karl Malone doesn't count, nor SF. thoughts...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

You mean historically or while they were on the Lakers?

Historically if Malone isn't allowed then Rodman 
but since he didn't play that long with the Lakers I would probably say Robert Horry was our best PF.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was going to say James Worthy, but then realized he was a SF. I guess I would say it's Robert Horry as well.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Toss up.

<img src="http://www.ntvspor.net/Images/20145.jpg">

<img src="http://hometown.aol.com/eliemedia/images/slava_lakers.jpg">


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Whoever answers Robert Horry, i dure hope they are kiding!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Whoever answers Robert Horry, i dure hope they are kiding!!!!


I just can't think of any other PFs that I actually watched who were better. I don't know much about the Lakers that were around when the franchise first began or even throughout the 70s and early 80s.


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

AC Green, he's pure power forward.

Robert Horry was converted from small forward to the 4 since we didn't have anybody good there. Odom was converted from small forward also

Lakers really sucks at power forward. Maybe Ronny Turiaf can change all that lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Rudy Larusso and Happy Hairston need to be mentioned


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Bob Mcadoo
Maurice Lucas
Cedric Ceballos

Just to name a few.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

cedric ceballos was never a power forward.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

AC Green or Mychal Thompson?


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

My vote goes to the Jheri curl.

Also, although he wasn't the best, I always enjoyed watching Kurt Rambis play. Before the Magic AIDS crisis, you could actually bleed on the court. It seemed like Rambis was always bloody.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Toss up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

As a Laker, Hairston averaged 15.2 ppg and 12.4 rpg.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

As a Laker, Larusso averaged 14.2 ppg and 9.6 rpg over 511 games.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

After researching this topic a bit i will pose a interesting question to you all...

would Lamar Odom be in the discussion as one of the Greatest Laker PFs EVER??


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

As a Laker, Horry averaged 6.3ppg and 5.5rpg.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> After researching this topic a bit i will pose a interesting question to you all...
> 
> would Lamar Odom be in the discussion as one of the Greatest Laker PFs EVER??


Nope. Never. N-E-E-E-E-E-V-E-R!!!!!


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

AC's my sentimental favorite. ". . . double quarter pounder w/ cheese . . ."


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

And a virgin


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to say that my favorite, but not necessarily the best on the Lakers, was The Hawk...Connie Hawkins. Hawkins played for us for several years in the mid 70s and had his final productive NBA years with the Lakers. He wore #42 with us. Nobody could dunk a ball like The Hawk. Chick Hearn had great lines when Hawkins would leap and dunk..."The Hawk flaps his wings and soars to the hoop for two!!!" However, back in the days of Hawkins, and previously mentioned Happy Hairston, forwards were not classified as "power forwards" or "small forwards". They were just, well...forwards.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Robert Horry or AC Green...

probably Robert Horry


----------

